# Hot tub?



## inspectorD (May 14, 2006)

Has anyone ever built an outdoor tub themselves? I have an old clawfoot tub and a 10 gallon water heater.
Let's go from there folks I'm ready for the Ideas.
I may build a surround for it and insulate it.
Or leave it open style then pipe it and just drain it and the outside lines after each use.
My neighbors are gonna love this thing in the yard!!


----------



## woodworkingmenace (May 15, 2006)

Man, you are just like me!  I can take a neighborhood and white trash it all over the place!!  LOL!!  

I love my claw foot bathtub, and wouldnt trade it for the World.  

I think your really taking that "signature line" too far some times...redneck style, of a claw foot bath tub in the yard...or have you been watching that cialis commercial with those two in the tub, once too often?  LOL!!  
Nothing is better than yankee ingenuity!

Now, the problem is, how to drill holes in the tub... and insert hoses so that you can get a circulating pump on that beats to circulate the hot water around...swirling violently enough to lift you out of the tub on the bubbles...Or water jets... 

Thing is, getting a bit large enough, for the inch hoses, or what ever your going to use...(dont think a half inch would do...too much force concentrated at a pin point and may bruise you a bit at those points).  

So, one inch bit...probably titanium, for cast iron?  Then hose connections...probably get them cheap on line, or maybe a damaged tub that a Company wants to toss out?  (Not likely, but, explore all possibilities, eh?).

Circulating pump... well, you have to have a splitter box or something to take all the water and bring it to one area in which to shoot the mix back out... So, figure on taking an equal number of hoses and making a metal box, or fiberglass box, then shooting it to the pump and blowing it back into another splitter box to shoot it to all the jets, with the hot water heater in the mix.

(Just tossing ideas around, since I dont know how powerful this thing needs to be, and I aint never laid eyes on a hot tub plumbing job, to know what they entail...like I said, white trash heaven--> thats me! ).

Now, this dont have to be a large box, one foot by one foot, with all the tubes going from the tub to the box, then an inch, or inch and a half tube going to the pump...and out to the other splitter box...  

So, if you dig a hole, and bury this stuff, gonna be at least 2 feet deep and maybe a wee bit bigger for that ten gallon heater..(hope its electric and not gas).  Make a concrete base for it, after lining it with 4 mil plastic as vapor barrier and styrofoam so you dont lose heat...can fill it in with those styrofoam peanuts to the top later  LOL!!...

Then, sink some concrete pillars in for the legs...(make an indentation in there so that the legs will stay put)...figure around 1 foot diameter and 3 feet deep for the frost level, eh? ...  Now, build yourself a skirt of wood around that rascal.  Red wood?  Cedar?  doesnt matter, you aint gonna hide this thing from the neighbors anyways, cause its gonna show up REAL NICE...

Now, ya gotta put it so you can see the bird bath that you made out of the pick up truck sittin up on blocks...and the toilet planter you have next to the front walk...y'all hear?  

Yes, I am having a wee bit of fun with this... So, dont take offense, and have the levity to see what is totally funny about this situation!  To me, anyone with a hot tub in thier yard is halarious anyways... Aint no way, I am getting out there in the Winter time to take a hot soak!!    LOL!!

Ok, fun and games over...wife needs me to peel some apples for apple pie...and there aint no better fixins neither!!

Jesse


----------



## Square Eye (May 15, 2006)

3 ring inflatable kiddie pool in July and August on the carport roof where the dogs can't get in it and mess it all up. Stays warm, on up into the night.

2nd choice would be what my Grandfather and Grandmother did at the old farm house. A steel tub in the back yard filled half full at noon. The rule is, don't go around back or look out the back windows after 6:00pm. I surprised my Grandmother one evening when I was 3 or 4. My Dad was chasing me around the front yard and I rounded the corner of the house and saw Grandma sitting in the tub (facing away from me), with her hair full of suds. Scared the crap out of me. The back yard over at the farm house was always kind of a scary place for me. The tub was only about 15 ft from the chicken killing chopping block. It was an old chunk of tree trunk.

Claw-foot tubs., I thought that a rite of passage, was for a clawfoot tub to be removed from the house and half buried (at the drain end) in the front yard. Then a shrine to the Mother Mary assembled under the remaining end. That's not just a Kentucky Catholic thing, is it? 


Tom in KY, religiously confused and warped as a child.


----------



## inspectorD (May 17, 2006)

I have a party coming up on Saturday. The annual shad (fish) derby . I think I will find another use for the tub....If you have ever used a bathtub for a punch bowl....you might be a redneck!!...yup...no rings on this tub!!  
(we need more smiles to chose from)


----------



## woodworkingmenace (May 17, 2006)

I was wondering where this post went to... 

And wondering what you actually "did" with that good ol boy???

Maybe y'all can git that good ol boy in one of them ciallis commercial an be like "Ted - Alice - Bob" routine???  hmmm thats an idea  

Are Shads really good for eating?  When I go fishing with my bro every so often in Tappan Lake, they had a "shad run"  at night... 
Those things would come into shore and you could catch them with a fishing net...Used to drive us nuts because we bank fished and we put a stick on the line to tell us when we had a "hit"...Shads used to bump the lines all the time, there was so many you could almost walk on them critters!!  sheesh!

Jesse


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 26, 2009)

This is an old one fur shur...Just realized I been here goin on 5 years....and I finally have the tub in the back yard....of course it is a new house it's sittin at.

Just rememberin all the ol folks that used to hang around, Square eye was a fun one...and missed. But out with the old and in wit the new.

Lookin forward to next year...and all the kooks that will show up on the board.:hide:and all the good folks too, that, is the best part.


----------

